# pellet rifle recommendation



## Keith Neal (Mar 1, 2012)

It seems that no matter what the question, some folks on this forum are experts, so here's the question.

I need a pellet rifle for squirrel hunting. Fancy not required, scope not required, .17 preferred but not required, willing to pay for excellent accuracy. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 1, 2012)

Growing up I liked Benjamin pumps. Now days it is about F.P.S. with the right amount could probably hunt coyotes.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 1, 2012)

http://simage1.sportsmansguide.com/adimgs/l/2/217462_ts.jpg i use this one when I'm in Cali. The Gamo® Silent Stalker Whisper ND52&#8482; Air Rifle with 3 - 9x40 mm Scope
1300fps I love this things, squirrels don't stand a chance or pigeons for that matter or the raccoons that keep eating my dad's Koi.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 1, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> http://simage1.sportsmansguide.com/adimgs/l/2/217462_ts.jpg i use this one when I'm in Cali. The Gamo® Silent Stalker Whisper ND52&#8482; Air Rifle with 3 - 9x40 mm Scope
> 1300fps I love this things, squirrels don't stand a chance or pigeons for that matter or the raccoons that keep eating my dad's Koi.



Nice. Always thought they were better for survival. Much easier to carry hundreds of pellets.
I used to shoot at plastic army men, then moved up to match sticks.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 1, 2012)

me too. dad taught us to shoot by setting up matches and pecans, we would have to shoot a pecan and light a match. I don't think my hands or my eyes are steady enough anymore. It's been years.


----------



## l r harner (Mar 1, 2012)

i have an old gamo that was 1000 fps 
i can say this tho i dont know how the tree rats are round you but less you hit them jsut right they dont go down quick round here 
i know guys that have got good shots on them with bird shot and had them keep running 

remember make sure they are D E D dead befor looking to move them as the last you you want is a hurt and pissed off squirl clawing you liek a tree

birds and chippies are no problem

for ammo if you can find the beeman hollow points there great


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm looking at this one. http://www.airforceairguns.com/Condor-Utility-Rifles-s/39.htm


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 1, 2012)

RWS Diana....ULTRA accurate to 50 yrds. @ 1200 fps. Breech loading w/ adjustable trigger set.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 1, 2012)

I know this doesn't really answer any questions, but I just picked up an Umarex steel storm with a BSA red dot sight. It shoots in 6 round full auto bursts and has a 300 BB reservoir. It is surprisingly accurate and more fun than should be allowed... 

Again, not any info anyone was looking for, rather a suggestion for good, cheap fun! ( 6000 BB's, 50co2's, sight, gun all for under $140!)


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 1, 2012)

Check out airgundepot.com or zephyrsports.com.......


----------



## Keith Neal (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## 9mmbhp (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a Beeman R7. Very nice rifle with an outstanding match trigger. I had a Gamo springer for many years before getting the R7 and while it was functional it was not really all that fun to shoot due to the awful trigger.

The R7 is low-powered @ only 6-7 fpe and is marginal for squirrels. I use it for plinking but have taken a couple of treerats at 15 yards. If you're serious about pest control at longer range, consider a Beeman R1 or R9 (or Weirauch HW80/HW90) or RWS 34 Diana spring-air guns. The Beeman/Weirauchs are in the $500-600 range, the RWS around $300.

Kevin and Craig at http://www.straightshooters.com are good guys and will talk your ears off about airguns. The StraightShooters website also has links to good introductory articles as well as an active discussion forum.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 3, 2012)

I have no experience and no money, but I want one of these: http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Evanix_Hunting_Master_AR6/961#readReviews 

Snoop around the rest of their website. Cool stuff.

-AJ


----------



## Still-edo (Apr 20, 2012)

Old thread, but just thought I'd pass on some info. Buying stuff online even from reputable names can still be like walking a mine field. But I bought a cheapo made in China deal (unlike you guys, I'm cheap) from http://www.archerairguns.com and had a really good experience. The quality is actually not bad. Fit and finish can't compare to $500 guns guns. But the squirrels won't be able to tell. And still got money left for a bottle of Macallan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 20, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> I'm looking at this one. http://www.airforceairguns.com/Condor-Utility-Rifles-s/39.htm



YES!! Drool worthy lus1:


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 21, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> It seems that no matter what the question, some folks on this forum are experts, so here's the question.
> 
> I need a pellet rifle for squirrel hunting. Fancy not required, scope not required, .17 preferred but not required, willing to pay for excellent accuracy. Does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> ...



This popped up today if you are still looking.

http://sport.woot.com/plus/gamo-air-rifles

-AJ


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 22, 2012)

I got the Diana 34, and it has been doing the job with authority.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 22, 2012)

Glock .40 + bottle of tequila = squirrel hunter.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 26, 2012)

Now I have to go back and read Joe Lansdale's "Bad Chili" again. It starts off with the main character, out shooting pistols with his buddy, getting attacked by a rabid squirrel.

I had placed four shells in the chambers when out of the woods, bounding as if on a Pogo stick, came a frenzied squirrel. Let me tell you, if you have never seen an agitated squirrel you have seen very little, nor have you heard much, because the sound of an angry squirrel is not to be forgotten. It is high pitched and shrill enough to twist your jockeys up your crack. Joe R. Lansdale


----------



## ecchef (Nov 26, 2012)

The only hunting trip I've ever been on started with getting caught in an electric fence and ended with my buddy's brother in law blasting a squirrel out of a tree with a .357 revolver. Only thing we got that day, and there wasn't much left of it.


----------



## mpukas (Nov 27, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> I need a pellet rifle for squirrel hunting.
> 
> Keith



Hows ya gonna cook them squirrels?


----------

